# Need picture of Murray Elgin toolbox horn unit.



## jpromo (May 7, 2013)

I've got a '39 Elgin deluxe with the peaked, toolbox, long tank. I've scoured and could not find an internal picture of the tank with a horn unit. I have on which is perfect, looks NOS, lines up with all the holes, but the door will not close with it installed--the tank is too darned narrow. The diameter and angle of the large Delta horn is obstructing it from closing. I don't know if it required the small diameter horn, or if it just required a different angle on the bracket and I'd like to be able to put this to rest.

Here's what I'm trying:






This angle won't fit either:


----------

